# Some good advice please



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

My meecies have a new wooden house and I was just wondering if someone could tell me how best to clean it please? Would be very grateful for suggestions!


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

bit of a difficult one in practice, though they look lovely, i tend to use a cage/hutch cleaning spray which is safe for animals, most pet shops sell one kind or other (i think mine is johnsons?) so you might try that.... great for use on plastic/glass cages and the kitten's litter tray haha

possibly try getting one of the little corner "litter trays" and popping that in the corner they use most (you can get "litter" or just use the normal stuff you use for substrate) might make it easier so urine doesnt soak into the wood?

not sure if this is plausible but maybe a varnish or something that is again animal safe (not sure how you'd go about finding that out) and varnish the base and maybe an inch or two up the sides where the substrate lies to seal the wood? some sort of natural oiling of the wood might work in the same way.....

this is the only thing stopping me getting a wooden cage, they're so lovely looking but i cant imagine cleaning one


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. Its actually a play house that goes inside the cage and they have been chewing it already so don't think a varnish would work. Have ordered the Johnsons stuff and waiting for it to turn up. I have a habitrail ovo (I don't know if you are familiar with this particular cage) but it has a little "den" addition and they have chosen that as their toilet. Its kind of an en-suite as its right next to their bedroom. I use the potty litter for hamsters and if they are not nibbling it they're pooing & weeing in it. Such delightful creatures!! lol.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I mix baking soda with water and leave wooden stuff to soak for a while, sometimes overnight. Baking soda is quite good at reducing/eliminating smells!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh right, Kallan. Didn't think of that one! Thank you.


----------

